# I've had a little bump today!



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi we were coming home today in the van and a young guy swung out from round another car and his tyre clipped the grey curved bit of the skirt just behind the drivers' door. The panel has split and craked and will need repairing. 

Because he is 22 and driving a BMW he said, in front of a police officer, he accepts responsibility and will pay for it himself rather than go through the insurance.

Has anyone out there done damage to this panel, or the replica nearside one, and if so how much did it cost to replace/repair? Also, is it a separate piece or is it one big piece right up to the over cab bit?

There was no other damage and no one was injured, so that's the main thing, and it won't stop us using the van in the meantime.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

there's a caravan / motorhome body repairer near us who did our van when I dinged it. You c ould also try boatbuilders. Fibreglass and plastic repairs are normally fairly straightforward for these guys.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks Mike, good idea about the fibre glass repair shops. The guy seemed genuinely sorry and so I am not out to get a "pound of flesh", just a good repair done!


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

My husband damaged the plastic trim on the rear of our van. We had it repaired by a local company and it is a perfect job. Good as new
So if yours is plastic, look for a company that does plastic welding.
We had one quote of £515 + vat another for £238 +vat. They had all the right certificates so we went with them

www.autospray-uk.com


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

*Damage*

Hello Annsman,

I had some damage to a part of the trim (see picture below)










If it is this part, the cost of repair was between £500-£600 and three days in the workshop.

Hope this helps

Dean


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Crikey Dean, have you been taking photos of my van? That's uncanny, the damage is virtually identical.

I've found a company locally that does bodywork repairs on motorhomes, so I'm ringing Autotrail tomorrow just to check that if I get the work done local it won't affect the warranty on the van.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Annsman said:


> Because he is 22 and driving a BMW he said, in front of a police officer, he accepts responsibility and will pay for it himself rather than go through the insurance.
> 
> .


Just be careful with his offer. Talk is cheap, even if he made the offer in the prescence of a Police Officer. He may not be aware how much a minor scrape to a MH can cost. I would definetly talk to my insurance company if it were me.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Don't worry Ray, I've told him that if there is the slightest doubt in my mind he is going to back off I'll be straight on the phone, but even if it costs him the 5-600 that Dean paid it will still be cheaper than losing his no-claims bonus for driving a 5 series BMW at 22!


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Annsman said:


> Don't worry Ray, I've told him that if there is the slightest doubt in my mind he is going to back off I'll be straight on the phone, but even if it costs him the 5-600 that Dean paid it will still be cheaper than losing his no-claims bonus for driving a 5 series BMW at 22!


I didn't actually pay it as it was a third party damage like yours :wink:

The cost of my damage was £3000 8O

Thank god for protected no claims policy :lol:

By the way I would recommend the crash repair team at Auto-trail

Dean


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

I reversed into a low railing in a Bessacar 645 and cracked/broke the rear corner. Dealer said he would have to get new one as it cannot be repaired quoting around £300. Went to local garage asked him can it be done he replied its plastic is'nt it. Cost £75 lovely job.


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

You may be able to settle this without involving the insurance company, but they might still try to poke their noses in.

I had my car policy with Admiral a couple of years ago. Reversing out of my drive, I just touched the wheel cover on the back of a RAV 4 parked in a neighbours drive - result, a barely visible scuff mark about 3 inches long. The owner's husband happened to run a vehicle spray shop and said he would fix the "damage" himself.

A couple of days later, an estimate for £450 popped through my letter box. When I said that this would have to go through the insurance and after I had made an initial call to Admiral, the estimate dropped to £60.

I decided to pay the £60 to avoid getting tied up with accident reports (I had a £100 excess anyway). Admiral were advised that they wouldn't be receiving a claim after all but they refused to remove the "accident" from their records insisting that all incidents, whether involving a claim or not and irrespective of fault, had to be reported to them. They insisted that if I had not told them, my insurance would have been invalidated on the grounds that I had withheld relevant information.

It was even said that if my car had been damaged in a supermarket car park by someone who failed to stop and identify themselves, I still had to report the incident as it "could give rise to a claim from the other party". 

At renewal. when they tried to dock my no-claims on the grounds that a potential claim was outstanding, I changed companies.

Mike


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Dean,

I remember seeing damage like that on a 696G at Gruissan Port this summer. The van had also had a whack on the o/s rear corner. Wasn't you was it?

Pomme


----------



## roamingsue (Aug 23, 2008)

We forget in these suspicous times that most people are not rogues. If you expect the best you often get it. Expecting the worse, and acting suspicous oftens prompts the worse.

Just a thought.


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

pomme1 said:


> Dean,
> 
> I remember seeing damage like that on a 696G at Gruissan Port this summer. The van had also had a whack on the o/s rear corner. Wasn't you was it?
> 
> Pomme


Hi Pomme,

The very same! Are you the gentleman/lady who had ordered a new Autotrail??










It took us until September to get the repairs fixed but all is well now 

Regards,

Dean


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

I had damage to the rear corner. The chap, filled it and sanded . He then resprayed to the far side of the wheel arch and along to under the reg plate at the back to make it all blend in..... came to 200 quid. 

Freddiebooks


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Update!

Van booked in at a local commercial and motorhome body repair garage for Monday. Total cost £290.75. That includes supporting and strengthening the fibre glass panel, spraying and full gel coat finish. It will take 3-4 days and look like new!

Spinney have conformed that it won't affect the warranty because they are a recognised commercial garage.

I just might inform the insurance though, just to cover myself, but I am wary in case they try the inflated quote trick when I come to renew next year. The ironic thing is though, the cost of the repair is lower than if I do claim, pay the "excess" and lose some no claims!


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to be cynical but don't be surprised if the nice gentleman claims it was your fault and bangs in a big claim for whiplash etc. It happened to me.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Hopefully Sid we've got that covered because he admitted liability, said he would pay me, agreed there were no injuries to anyone involved and completely agreed with my version of what happened to a police officer that attended the collision.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Informed my insurance this morning who are sending me a legal claim form just in case laddo decides to change his mind!


----------

